# Helping to prepare raw fleece before spinning



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

Went to the Highland Wool Festival today in Dingwall. Lots to see but I was particularly fascinated by this wool cleaner. A smaller version of ones used in spinning mills and made to order by Bunloit Woolery. Putting a fleece through this would be much quicker than finger teasing out all the debris that collects. Didn't see it working but was shown some clean and fluffy results.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Wander what it would take to clean it of all the grease and other nasty?


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

sockyarn said:


> Wander what it would take to clean it of all the grease and other nasty?


Washing and hand picking.

:sm06:


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

GrannyMo said:


> Didn't see it working but was shown some clean and fluffy results.


I have see a picker being used. When used on fresh off the sheep dirty and skirted wool, the wool was opened up and a lot of debris fell out but no way was it clean and fluffy.
To get clean fluffy results I have feeling the picker was used after the wool was washed. But still cant imagine all the debris falling out. Just saying what I know about pickers, which is not a whole lot but ....


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

I bought a Patrick Green picker some 30 years ago. I does a nice job of pulling the locks apart, and loosening the VM. I only use it on washed fleece. Too much VM, I don't even try. But, between the picker and drum carder, within reason, it takes out the VM We'll worth a purchase.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I am not talking about the raw wool I am talking about the raw wool being run through this picker.


wordancer said:


> Washing and hand picking.
> 
> :sm06:


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

sockyarn said:


> I am not talking about the raw wool I am talking about the raw wool being run through this picker.


That was what I was talking about, that I don't see how raw wool being run through a picker coming out clean fluffy, there has to be some washing going to get the lanolin and the dirt that it is holding out.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

I would not run unwashed wool through a picker, nor thru my carder. The lanolin would eventually gum them up, and it does not allow the VM to fall clean of the fiber.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

BirchPoint said:


> I would not run unwashed wool through a picker, nor thru my carder. The lanolin would eventually gum them up, and it does not allow the VM to fall clean of the fiber.


I agree. Hand skirted and washed first.


----------



## OdileC (Jan 20, 2014)

Agree totally with washing prior to the picking especially depending on the breed of sheep, some contain higher percentage of lanolin. You just grease the picker badly and risk of damaging the fiber. But on alpaca fiber, picker does a nice job because there is no grease.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Paul Britain of Classic Carders makes them too. If you are going to Woolfest he will be there and will demonstrate for you.


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

spinninggill said:


> Paul Britain of Classic Carders makes them too. If you are going to Woolfest he will be there and will demonstrate for you.


Yes I will be going - only 4 weeks to wait now. Thanks for letting me know. It will be interesting to see one in action.


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

My friend operates a mini mill and I helped her out when they first opened. The fleeces are skirted, washed to remove the lanolin and then run through the picker. I always enjoyed opening the box on the end of the picker machine to see the big pile of fluffy clean wool.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Looks interesting - my unfavorite job is monkey-picking. I quit competing at our local fair because my friend who is a very good judge, is manic about VM and I never pick them well enough for her. Interesting, since I am always complimented on how clean my raw fleeces are when I sell them!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

My understanding is that raw means raw. That is un-picked and un-washed. Right or wrong?


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

BirchPoint said:


> I bought a Patrick Green picker some 30 years ago. I does a nice job of pulling the locks apart, and loosening the VM. I only use it on washed fleece. Too much VM, I don't even try. But, between the picker and drum carder, within reason, it takes out the VM We'll worth a purchase.


I also have a Patrick green picker of the same vintage. Use it only on clean wool. 
When I started spinning back in 1976, most fleece was sold in the grease, or just washed at best. Very, very little roving. Consequently, I prefer to process my own wool. Roving seems so lifeless and boring.

First, skirt the fleece. 
Second (optional) separate the fleece into sections...neck, back, belly, etc.
Now, loosen the locks by hand (picking) much debris will fall out. 
Get a pail of hot water and add soap/detergent of your choice. Do not produce suds I prefer Tide. 
Dunk a portion of the fleece into the pail like a tea bag and let it soak. 
Now the water will have cooled, so all subsequent repeats of washing and rinsing should be the current temperature. 
When transferring to clean rinse, use a colander to support the weight of the wool...you don't want felt. 
Take old panty hose and tie a knot in the legs near the seat. Cut off the legs. 
Place portions of the wool into these "sacks" and place in the washer...SPIN...cycle only 
Remove from washer, pull apart as appropriate and dry on an old screen door, or chaise lounge if you don't have a screen door. 
Then pick,hand card, drum card, flick, or comb as desired.

***caution: there are probably as many methods of washing raw fleece as there are spinners. What works for one, may not work for another.***

Merino is washed differently. 
There are recipes using alcohol and ivory soap from Australia which use very little water.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Longtimer said:


> I also have a Patrick green picker of the same vintage. Use it only on clean wool.
> When I started spinning back in 1976, most fleece was sold in the grease, or just washed at best. Very, very little roving. Consequently, I prefer to process my own wool. Roving seems so lifeless and boring.
> 
> First, skirt the fleece.
> ...


This is what I do to. Works for me.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes - right off the sheep - I pull off any tags (poopy wool) and belly wool before bagging it


----------

